# Hopper - S400 Software Experiences/Bugs



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New version, for new/factory boxes:

```
PID=08E0h     07/11/13 22:02:06
 DownloadID:5YNA
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 S400:'S040'-'S0ZZ'
 S400:'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]'&'S040'-'S0ZZ','S400'-'S400'
 New FW:'S400'&'S400'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
'1...'&'NA[CFJ].':     {XiP813}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

Well I got the update - and the message screen touting the new tunner infor screen (red button).

*THE NEW TUNNER INFO SCREEN SUCKS!!!!!*

Previously it would show what was on each of the tunners even if you weren't watching them. Now it only shows the tunner you are watching or if something is recording on a different tunner. What ever channel the 3rd tunner is tuned to doesn't show so you don't know what channel you would switch to if you swapped tunners.

This is a real bad decrease in useability and usefullnes of the screen.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I got the update - and the message screen touting the new tunner infor screen (red button). 

THE NEW TUNNER INFO SCREEN SUCKS!!!!!

Previously it would show what was on each of the tunners even if you weren't watching them. Now it only shows the tunner you are watching or if something is recording on a different tunner. What ever channel the 3rd tunner is tuned to doesn't show so you don't know what channel you would switch to if you swapped tunners.

This is a real bad decrease in useability and usefullnes of the screen.


You can just hit the PiP button to turn on PiP then hit the RED button to see what the PiP tuner is doing. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

3HaloODST said:


> You can just hit the PiP button to turn on PiP then hit the RED button to see what the PiP tuner is doing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using DBSTalk mobile app


Yes I know, but if I've hit PIP I now already know what is on that tuner, granted not which tuner it is.

I still don't see why I have to do the extra steps of bringing the PIP up just to get it to show on the status screen and then have to close the PIP to go back to where I was.

Otherwise the new update seems ok. I'm still check to see if it will loose my EHD, so far it hasn't.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

TheGrove said:



> Well I got the update - and the message screen touting the new tunner infor screen (red button).
> 
> *THE NEW TUNNER INFO SCREEN SUCKS!!!!!*
> 
> ...


Even though I have not upgraded to the hopper system, it seem like this would be the better idea...........then again, maybe some complained that they were being "spied" on


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes I dont like this either. I dont get it, if you go the PIP way its the exact same screen just have 6 button presses to do the same thing 2 did before to get the same place. Weird.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Spooling for all devices:

```
PID=08E0h     07/18/13 23:01:57
 DownloadID:62NA
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 S400:'S040'-'S399'
 S400:'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]'&'S040'-'S400'
 New FW:'S400'&'S400'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
'1...'&'NA[CFJ].':     {XiP813}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## rgranberry (Mar 29, 2012)

S400 – not sure what this update did besides obvious rework of activity display. I only have one hopper and no joeys, so don’t know if any interoperability problems were fixed.

Continuing bug / annoyances:

Custom list problem. Seems to pick a channel to drop and never allow back in the list until you delete the list and start all over, then it picks another channel to be mean to.

Would be nice if the Timer limit was greater than 96 so I can leave in timers for all 3 or 4 seasons of the broadcasting year and still set up one time timers for movies and sports. Why is there a limit?

The Skip Fwd problem that showed up with S213, where the picture does not keep up with rapid presses of Skip Fwd.

Removal of “Record Series” from menu that comes up when selecting a movie from the guide. Makes sense, but prevents setting up the timer to store in a Movies folder. work-around: after timer created, select movie in guide again and use
'edit timer' from menu.

Removal of the “press play to resume” when selecting a recording. Now you have to just know that is how you resume.

Folder counts include deleted items. How hard is it to display the number of items in the folder; it knows how to display only the undeleted recordings when you select the folder, so it obviously knows how many there are.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Removal of the “press play to resume” when selecting a recording. Now you have to just know that is how you resume.

- The resume option was added to the drop down options when you press select on an event.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Im sad about the tuner screen. Having to press pip then red button to see what all tuners are doing then having to press pip and cancel the pip is a pain and seems backwards as its the EXACT same screen. I like pausing one channel switching tuners then watching the other tuner until a commercial then pausing that and going back to the other. This is a HUGE pain now. I think alot of people will think the same.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

TheGrove said:


> ...I'm still check to see if it will loose my EHD, so far it hasn't.


So the update seems to have fixed the loosing of the EHD. So far even if I let my EHD sit for days without access every time I've gone to pull it up it is still in the list so I can select it and access it.

Thank you!


----------



## rgranberry (Mar 29, 2012)

some guy said:


> Removal of the "press play to resume" when selecting a recording. Now you have to just know that is how you resume.
> 
> - The resume option was added to the drop down options when you press select on an event.


Seems there is a different drop down menu when using folders, i.e. there is no "resume" in this menu.
like you said, "resume" IS in the menu when using "no folders".


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

It is still there when using by title folder option.


----------



## gilroykilroy (Oct 3, 2008)

some guy said:


> It is still there when using by title folder option.


Not there when using custom folders.


----------



## rgranberry (Mar 29, 2012)

Correct. Different drop down menu when you have to select a folder first to get to your recording.


----------

